# Field range layouts



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Curious what you think of field range setups.. Do you dislike ranges that are setup in more open fields? 

I have not had the opportunity to shoot much field since I returned to archery. I remember everything being mainly in the thicker woods when I was younger. In fact, I don't remember really ever shooting a range that was very open at all..

Would a range that is fairly sparse tree wise and on rolling terrain be a turnoff to all you big time field shooters?


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

The only field shoot that i have attended were all in and around a wooded area up and down hills

The only ones that i have shot out in the open are the International round and the 900 round. AC


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Curious what you think of field range setups.. Do you dislike ranges that are setup in more open fields?
> 
> I have not had the opportunity to shoot much field since I returned to archery. I remember everything being mainly in the thicker woods when I was younger. In fact, I don't remember really ever shooting a range that was very open at all..
> 
> Would a range that is fairly sparse tree wise and on rolling terrain be a turnoff to all you big time field shooters?


Open ranges are not a lot of fun. You may as well shoot target archery. They should have called it "woods archery"
Joe B.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

All of our ranges are in the woods. No wind, limited glare, more mosquitos and ticks.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I have shot a few course that had a few open in a field or next to a pond sort of targets mixed in. These course are tough on windy or hot summer days. Most I see are 100% in the woods.

I do love a really good mix of targets though. I would like to have a few out in the open. Teaches you to deal with those conditions also.

Hot summer days it is simple, you got to have shade....................


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

The ranges I can get to are in the desert, which is hardly comparable to the wood you guys are talking about. A little patch of shade is welcome when you can find it but everything growing out here has thorns on it so getting into the shade can be hazardous (LOL).

Personally I like every field archery range I have shot on. Field is the best game in archery and with every NFAA sanctioned course having the same targets, varied terrain is what makes them interesting. I look forward to some day getting back East to shoot on one of those "in the woods" courses. I'd like to go shoot the NAFAC in the Florida swamps too. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field Courses*

We are lucky to live in the north east where all the courses are in heavy woods. But if I lived in open flat country I would still shoot field archery because I love the game. The game is challenging enough with just the variety of shots that you still have the challenge even on flat ground. Of course the uphills, downhills, side hills, and the light and dark shots you find in the woods just add to it. I think that the fact that it doesn't take perfection to finish well like is required indoors suits a lot of people better than miss one x and you're out. In a larger sense I think that is a lot of the reason some people like 3-D archery. A bad shot in 3-D is dismissed with a "missed the yardage on that one" like that is an understandable and forgivable reason for the poor shot. If Field ever changes so that 560 is the expected result the fun will be gone and it would be no different than sweating out a 600 120X indoors.

Jbird


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
Here in Los Wages, Nv. we have a great Field course up in the Spring Mountain range. Heres a few pics


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the hilly, wooded courses we have up here in the Northeast, but those Las Vegas pics look mighty inviting right now in the middle of February!!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Would a range that is fairly sparse tree wise and on rolling terrain be a turnoff to all you big time field shooters?


I don't know if it is so much the trees as having varied terrain, so that each target is different in and interesting way and separated visually (well, and safety wise) from the others. A golfer, for instance, wants an interesting course and a flat, featureless grass field can be used for golf but such is inherently less interesting, thus we use flat fields for driving ranges and for target archery.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Warbow said:


> I don't know if it is so much the trees as having varied terrain, so that each target is different in and interesting way and separated visually (well, and safety wise) from the others. A golfer, for instance, wants an interesting course and a flat, featureless grass field can be used for golf but such is inherently less interesting, thus we use flat fields for driving ranges and for target archery.


 Interesting. Personally I'd love to shoot a course laid out on Links land with the elevation and windage changes therein. I'm betting arrows are harder to lose there than golf balls


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

@Hutnicks

I'd love to take over a golf course for a day and convert it to 18 holes of clout shooting, multi-pars as necessary (and no arrow shot past the pin can be re-shot--don't want to have people shooting in two directions  ).

There will be a 9 hole archery golf course at Rancho Neblina, coming up in May and September. It is rather informal and it's at a ranch in California, so the grass (straw, I suppose) may make finding arrows a bit tough if you aren't lucky...).

http://www.traditionalarchersofca.org/


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Beautiful*



rudeman said:


> I like the hilly, wooded courses we have up here in the Northeast, but those Las Vegas pics look mighty inviting right now in the middle of February!!


AMEN


----------

